

A Plain Text Primer - grflynn
http://bettermess.com/a-plain-text-primer/

======
whitten
I was hoping that the author would address the issues with plain text and
Unicode. He didn't even act like there are portability issues when you want to
save in Unicode, but the editor may or may not support it.

